# Best brake pads for TTS?



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I've just been given an advisory on my rear brake pads at my latest service, so given that I'm planning various engine/handling related upgrades, I'm wondering what the best performance brake pads are?

At the moment, I've been looking at EBC Yellowstuff and Tarox Strada all round.

Which of these two pads are better with the standard discs? Or is there a third option I haven't considered?

I'm also going to upgrade the discs at some point - probably after I've been through this next set of pads - but may end up doing it sooner depending how the uprated brake pads cope with the additional power. FWIW, I'll be upgrading my lines and fluid at the same time as the pads.

Thanks!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Ebc is ****, tarox not all that much better.

Mintex 1155 is good and sensibly priced.


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Ebc is ****, tarox not all that much better.
> 
> Mintex 1155 is good and sensibly priced.


When i had my TTS i had a hard time finding a good track pad. The reviews on EBC yellows were mixed. I put a set on my TTS and did 3 track days and they were good . No fade with 3 hard (120-45) braking zones per 2 minute laps, rotors were 675F. Did 5-30 minute sessions. 
I have a set of Raybestos ST43s that i use on my RS. They have more bite than the EBCs but you cant use them on the street. I couldn't get them for the TTS when i had it. That's why i did the EBC yellows on the TTS. carl


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have EBC Redstuff pads all round and find them very good for fast street driving.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

hugy said:


> I have EBC Redstuff pads all round and find them very good for fast street driving.


Is that fast 30 or fast 40 street driving?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

For road use Pagid 4-2-1s. Job done.


----------



## 4carl (Dec 11, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> For road use Pagid 4-2-1s. Job done.


 My experience with Pagids is they work ok but a lot of drama to bed them in. You also get a lot of pad transfer and judder after a hard track day. carl


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

hugy said:


> I have EBC Redstuff pads all round and find them very good for fast street driving.


Agreed - I am using Redstuff pads front & rear on EBC Ultimax & BSD discs & they are excellent. Virtually dustless once bedded in & only noisy when coming down from reasonable three figure speeds. For the price of them they are good value too.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

EBC are actually shocking of you drive really hard.


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> EBC are actually shocking of you drive really hard.


Suppose it's all down to opinion & driving style but mine did 3 consecutive laps of Nurburgring (not record setting but sub 10 minutes each) just over a fortnight ago & pulled it down from indicated 165 on numerous occasions on the Autobahn on the way back, the pedal did lengthen slightly on occasion but was never scary & brakes never felt they were fading. Friends M3 CSL cooked it's brakes within two laps of the 'ring but M brakes are notoriously poor from factory. The TTS is maybe lighter on it's brakes than the RS?

Best feeling brakes I ever had were the factory Porsche ones on my old 996 Turbo, standard pads & discs - never felt anything but perfect. M5 Touring on standard brakes was faintly terrifying whenever they got warm, pedal went long easily & needed big push to slow it thereafter.

Some people heavy on the central pedal some not, the more engine braking used the less brakes are needed. Each to their own.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The ring isn't heavy on brakes though. M3 brake setup is just shocking.

Standard pad fitment for the Porsche turbos is a rebadged pagid iirc


----------



## 8JVR6 (May 13, 2013)

I'm running Hawk HPS for 95% street and 5% track usage. Great cold bite and minimal noise/dust.

If you are looking for street performance you need to keep a low operating temp pad. (Street pad)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

moro anis said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > I have EBC Redstuff pads all round and find them very good for fast street driving.
> ...


 :?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

EBC had a shocking reputation even amongst the max power users, so I can only assume their recent better reviews might be down to them changing the compounds of their brakes, because before they really really where quite ****.


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

EBC did change their compound I believe. 
On my last car I had a set of Red stuff and then a set of Yellow stuff pads.

Reds were more than enough for the road like Huggy said. The yellows needed warmth to get them working but once warm they were really good, but tended to have a squeal at low speeds sometimes. I can not compare them to any other good pads out there as I have not tried them. If I stick with my S brakes then ill prob go for the red stuff again as they are more than fine for the road and normally cheaper than Yellows. The Yellows do give off a great deal of dust though, so be prepared to do a lot of wheel cleaning.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MJ05LLY said:


> EBC did change their compound I believe.
> On my last car I had a set of Red stuff and then a set of Yellow stuff pads.
> 
> Reds were more than enough for the road like Huggy said. The yellows needed warmth to get them working but once warm they were really good, but tended to have a squeal at low speeds sometimes. I can not compare them to any other good pads out there as I have not tried them. If I stick with my S brakes then ill prob go for the red stuff again as they are more than fine for the road and normally cheaper than Yellows. The Yellows do give off a great deal of dust though, so be prepared to do a lot of wheel cleaning.


The Redstuff contain a ceramic compound.
What are the oem ones for the TTS? They are useless.
When I changed from oem to redstuff it was like night and day!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.motorsportworld.co.uk/frame- ... 5-pads.htm


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

SuperRS said:


> http://www.motorsportworld.co.uk/frame-detail.asp?PAGE=/mintex-m1155-pads.htm


Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Could try these

http://www.thettshop.com/performance_mk ... talog=6060


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

hugy said:


> MJ05LLY said:
> 
> 
> > EBC did change their compound I believe.
> ...


Yes, the OEMs are useless. I can't wait to get them off tbh.

Thanks for all the suggestions so far - it's been very helpful.


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Has anyone got a link and price for the red stuff pads? What are they like at low speed braking in terms of squeking. Also do they give off much brake dust compared to oem? Thanks


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

I've tried red stuff and yellow stuff on my old gt four, reds were absolute rubbish but yellows were fantastic, never had a problem from cold either, would use them again without a second thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Senna916 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > EBC are actually shocking of you drive really hard.
> ...


Thats why the discs came warped when you sold them with the tts calipers, like new you say LOOL . at the time you simple didnt admit they were warped when i confronted you ... today i found out the answer in this old post


----------

